# Cool Edit Pro 2.00



## ChrisBeat (7. April 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe Cool Edit Pro 2.00, es ist Englisch und ich komme schwer zurecht.
Meine einzige Frage ist es wie man es auf Deutsch umstellen kann.
Habe es bisher noch nicht gefunden.

Danke 
mfg Chris


----------

